# Need Advise Guys.........



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to run 10" wide tires on the front and rear of my bike, I have narrowed it down to the 30x10x14 MOTO-MONSTERS or the 29.5x10x14 TERMINATORS, The Terms are a few pounds lighter but not sure of there mudding capabilities, the Moto's look close to a Silverback which Ive had so I think the mudding capabilities are probably gonna be pretty strong. Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So basically you just want to know how the terms do in the mud? 

"We have a thread for that...."


----------

